
Open Source and LICENSE-FREE REST Service Generator - travolque
https://github.com/vangav/vos_backend
======
icebraining
People, "license-free" just means the default copyright law applies, which
means nobody can copy or share the work. It's not the same as public domain.
If you want your work to be Free, just choose a common FOSS license.

(This is generally true around the world. Only an handful of countries haven't
signed one of the various copyright treaties that require automatic
protection.)

~~~
travolque
many thanks for your comment, I didn't know about that :)) Now I got it
modified to MIT License. Please let me know if you know of a more open license
that I can use :))

------
brudgers
After visiting the Vangav homepage:
[http://www.vangav.com/](http://www.vangav.com/) I still don't quite
understand how to use it or what it does.

~~~
travolque
Hola, I'm so sorry about the confusion, fixed that in the readme. vangav.com
is still only presenting another product (Vangav M). For Vangav Backend, just
go through the README.md file on github and it will guide you through using
it.

If you have any questions, you can always contact me on: travolque@gmail.com
+49 176 808 404 62 fb.com/mustapha.abdallah

~~~
brudgers
Looking at the company page again, M looks like a great piece of work. Because
the interaction section is near the bottom of the page and because the page is
long and because interactive elements on the page are not visibly different
from non-interactive elements, I was not prepared to understand it by the time
I reached it the _first_ time I visited the page.

Without your reply, I would not have gone back and visited the company page.
Without your reply, I would not have looked at M again or understood it or
appreciated it.

I think the company page is aesthetically well designed. Yet, the product, M,
and it's marketing and promotion may be somewhat sacrificed for the design
aesthetic if people landing on the page do not understand what M is, what it
does, and why they should care. A webpage design that obfuscates the product,
may help poor products, but it probably hinders good ones and M seems like it
might be a good product.

Good luck.

~~~
travolque
I don't know how to thank you for taking the time to give me this feedback :))

I'm doing my best to fix these issues asap. Meanwhile I'd be happy to be your
free support service, answer all your questions and dive in to solve any
problems you may face with either Vangav Backend or Vangav M.

You have my contacts from the previous reply, please feel free to contact me
anytime.

Cheers \m/

~~~
brudgers
Although I am unlikely to use M because I do not have a use case, I appreciate
the effort and think it maximizes your probability of success when identifying
and communicating with people more likely to have a use case for M.

Identifying and communicating with people likely to use M & the Backend might
be harder than writing the code and building a web page. I know it is an
activity which would be outside my normal comfort zone.

I'm glad I was useful.

~~~
travolque
Yeah, super challenging. I keep refining my message, trying my best.
Eventually I will crack the code of convincing enough folks to find what I did
useful to get the snow ball rolling :D

------
travolque
@icebraining many thanks for your comment, I didn't know about that :))

Now I got it modified to MIT License. Please let me know if you know of a more
open license that I can use :))

